
Show HN: Bless your JavaScript code - sealord
https://github.com/rudimk/dua.js
======
shawndellysse
I've just skimmed through the docs but I can already tell, this is something
I'm going to be using a lot in my next few projects. The cost/value ratio is
incredible.

~~~
sealord
> "The cost/value ratio is incredible."

Think that's the first time in years anyone's said that about my code. Thank
you!

------
netinstructions
You know it's an excellent package just based on how straightforward and
readable the source code is.

My only gripe-- do you think you could expose the blessing id more easily? My
work around is to parse the returned string, but I feel like it's a bit of a
hack.

~~~
sealord
Thank you!

I suppose I could expose the blessing ID. I could either create a `Blessing`
class, in which case you'd instantiate it and have easy access to the
generated UUID. Or, I could simply return a dictionary containing the UUID and
the blessing.

------
danhardman
Is the idea of this to replace adding `console.log("code checkpoint");` in
your code for debugging? Sort of a, I know the code managed to get to this
point, so the error must be happening here?

~~~
sealord
That wasn't the intended function, but yes - by doing that, you'd end up
blessing your code _and_ putting all sorts of helpful checkpoints. At one
point, with a bit of luck, such a checkpoint could even prevent your code from
crashing - 'cause it's blessed..

------
notduncansmith
I like the use of var and template literals.

~~~
sealord
_bows_

------
xchip
what is the use of this?

~~~
sealord
Because blessing your Javascript code is always a great idea. :)

------
danjambur
... Why.

~~~
bbcbasic
Using JS is never ending Hail Mary.

~~~
sealord
Amen to that.

